# When to eat / workout ??????



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Is is best to eat BEFORE or AFTER a workout ? 
How long before or after ?


----------



## MarleneS (Aug 21, 2003)

Well, I think it's been proven that it's a myth about not going in swimming after eating... Just kidding. 

I find it's better to eat and then work out -- because excisering on an empty stomach works up an even bigger appetite and has the built in excuse to eat just a "little" more.

Someone else might be able to tell us if it benefits metabolism to do vice versa?

Marlene


----------



## ditchmedic (Mar 2, 2008)

Actually it is the opposite. If you eat before your workout your body will be more focused on digestion than building muscle. If you do not eat within 30-60 minutes after a workout your body goes into "starvation mode" and will horde (SP?) all the food into fat. You could eat some simple carbs 60-90 minutes prior to workout, then a full meal after the workout. I have started doing this since Jan of this year and have went from 220 to 200 today.


----------



## trixiwick (Jun 9, 2004)

ditchmedic has it about right. Eat something light and carb-y a little while before a workout to give you some fuel to get you through. When you're done, you want a balanced meal with some protein. Protein is especially important if it was a really tough workout - studies show that downing some protein within 15 minutes of a hard workout helps in recovery.


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

i personally prefer to work out first thing in the am, so don't eat first. this is a throw back to my army days, when i did the pt thing and then breakfast. so this is what i still do, whether it is best or not, i dunno, but it works for me.


----------



## MarleneS (Aug 21, 2003)

Not to worry people -- I haven't been working out most of the winter  Just kidding -- thanks for letting me know I should workout before eating. In all honesty, I will be happy with excerising more no matter what time I am eating. 

I will admit that eating on a fixed schedule works best for me - 6-12-6 -- and nothing later then 7 if supper is later for some unforeseen reason.

Marlene


----------



## momlaffsalot (Sep 9, 2004)

A simple carb would be something like fruit, right? The starchy/bready carbs are complex carbs and should be restricted unless consumed just before an intense workout-like running a 5k ....am I right?


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

you'd need to allow about an hour for the digestion to be well on it's way-the few times i ate before exercising while in the army, i wound up losing what i ate on the run, so it's not worth it to me. 
but, yes, simple carbs are fruit or veg. or something i sometimes eat 1 oz cheese w/5 saltines before a long but not extremely vigorous workout.


----------



## trixiwick (Jun 9, 2004)

momlaffsalot said:


> A simple carb would be something like fruit, right? The starchy/bready carbs are complex carbs and should be restricted unless consumed just before an intense workout-like running a 5k ....am I right?


Actually, complex carbs are vegetables, whole grains and some fruits, while simple carbs include white bread, sugar, etc. But you've got the right idea in terms of what works when. You'll have to play around with what is best for you in terms of specific foods and how long you should eat before you work out. I've got a strong stomach and am fine eating 15 minutes before a workout. I've also discovered that it really helps me to have some protein beforehand - peanut butter on whole-grain bread is my usual pre-workout food. That might upset some folks' stomachs, though.


----------



## Lizzie Bella (Feb 14, 2008)

You should eat 6 small meals a day. Grazing is the key to weight loss! Drink lots and water. You should eat 30 minutes prior to working out - then a snack after exercise. You can do it! Have faith in yourself. I run 2 to 3 miles at least everyday.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

The ABS Diet for Women (book) recommends eating lightly before a workout, and also cites studies that indicate protein (whey powder in a smoothie) prior to a work out helps your body repair muscle sooner.


----------

